# 11-13-10 Fishin the Pass



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2010)

Spent the night out at the pass, and ended up with some pretty sweet results. Managed to pull in this toothy critter, but the rest were big reds. all 35" and above


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice red an a good sized bull from the looks of it...........


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

what side of the pass were you on


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

i hear johnson beach holds some really good fishing over there


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2010)

Bay Side for both. Red ws 37' and Bull was shy of 6'. We had multiple hook-ups through out the night, but 2 of the 3 shark hookups were lost. I hade a monster run late in the evening. When I tried to slow him a bit, I got nothing. I ended up locking the drag to try and turn him back and my top shot gave out. Ended up losing 150 yds of top shot, my bait and rig  Poof* 40 bucks out the window LOL. It happens though, I will be back out again this weekend hopefully. Ill catch him then!


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2010)

Red was 37"... 37' is a bit of a stretch...


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Well looks like me and kingfisher were fishing on the wrong side.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

what a nice catch , just probably thinking what your way taking these so far.


----------



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

what were you using for bait for the sharks


----------

